# sucking oil into intake



## 1988VWcabriolet (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a 1988 cabriolet with CSI it's sucking oil into the air filter box and into the throttle body is there a reason for this...I'm going to check compression readings this week.


----------



## 1988VWcabriolet (Aug 16, 2009)

has been sitting for 7 years.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (1988VWcabriolet)*

Thats a normal function of the pcv system as the pcv pipe vents into the top of the air box lid, and spurts oil on to the air filter.


----------



## The Stallion (Aug 4, 2009)

my buddy noticed this in his 96 jetta after hitting 110mph, so its not a blown gasket, how can this be normal if its spitting oil???


----------



## 1988VWcabriolet (Aug 16, 2009)

It's pulling enough oil into the air box to pour out of the side...air filter drips oil when you pick it up. Seems to be way to much oil to be a normal operation of the PCV.


----------



## 16vbeatz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: sucking oil into intake (1988VWcabriolet)*

i have a 88 golf with digi that has hella oil in the intake tube , that the same thing i think i need a knew pvc valve then


----------



## gazaudi (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: sucking oil into intake (1988VWcabriolet)*

you now own an old paper weight


----------

